# The other way around?



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Based on the usual conversation on this forum, I thought going to college was a liberal experience. What went wrong? http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... egislature

"A former head of the University of North Dakota College Republicans is the new executive director of the North Dakota Democratic-NPL Party....Selzler said he was a volunteer for the Republican Party in high school and college, but "once I started in the real world, I realized the Democratic Party better represented my values," he said." "He also attended UND before working full time for Amazon, and was the Dakota Student's online editor and head of the college Republicans."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He saw the light.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Clarence Darrow once said that a closed mind constipates progress, This young man must of taken the lid off.My hats off to this guy.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm 55 and am still to young to be republican!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> "once I started in the real world, I realized the Democratic Party better represented my values,"


I'm sure that is true.......... just as they represent Kennedy, Clinton, and Kerry's values :lol:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

indsport said:


> "once I started in the real world, I realized the Democratic Party better represented my values," he said."


It all depends on what your values are. He must not have very good ones. :lol:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

hey now,..I could see why he'd want to switch from Republican to Democrat. 

I'm sure he got tired working hard for his money, having it taxed and given away. Then he figured if he was a Dem, he'd at least get some of it back and wouldn't have to work. :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

You guys are so lame!! As far as having it taxed and then giving it away, the last eight years of republican led everything, your republican boys in Washington have spent more than anyone ever, period and given away everything including the kitchen sink. Government has never been this big. So to sit there and point fingers at everyone else again points towards the arrogance that has been so characteristic of you and your party. Look in the mirror boys, you are not what you think you are!! Your philosophy does not match your history. If there is finger pointing to be done take aim carefully and identify the true target. Your party has had control of the checkbook and you are not what you think.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

It seems to me that I'm paying less taxes than I did during the Clinton years. How could that be? The economy was doomed for recession in the last half of the clinton term and it was averted by Bush. You may not like his war stance but give credit to him keeping the economy booming.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Nope, cold day in hell before I give credit to Bush for anything. I will give the credit for the economy to others that deserve it such as Greenspan and the legislative branches. Bush is not smart enough to get credit for good fiscal policy. He is certainly not intellectual enough to be a free thinker and I will not give him any credit for original thought that would be related to good fiscal policy.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

DJ, rational as usaul. :roll: the opposition can do nothing right


----------

